# Nugget's Best of the West rib cookoff



## Tony M (Sep 1, 2009)

It's that time of year again! One of my favorite events!
http://www.nuggetribcookoff.com/

We usually get over 500,000 people at this event. This year we'll have the following cookers:




Armadillo Willy's, CA
Aussom Aussie, PA
BJ's Barbeque, NV
Back Forty Texas Barbecue, CA
Bone Daddy's BBQ, MI
Bourbon Q, KY
Butch's Smack Your Lips BBQ, NJ
Carson City BBQ, NV
Checkered Pig BBQ, VA
Chicago BBQ Company, IL
Desperado's BBQ & Rib Co., OH
Famous Dave's BBQ, MN
Joey's Texas Thunder, TX
Johnson's Bar-B-Que, VA
Kinder's Custom Meats Inc., CA
Maui Wowie BBQ Co., NV
Memphis Championship Barbecue, NV
Porky 'N Beans BBQ, FL
Rasta Joe's BBQ Inc., IN
Razorback Cookers, AR
Smokehouse Specialties, CA
Sweet Meat Cooking Team, TX
Texas Outlaw Barbecue, KY
The Barbecue Company Inc., AZ

Anyone from BBQ Central going to go?

Cheers!
Tony


----------



## Bobberqer (Sep 2, 2009)

On my "Bucket List".. have many great things about hte event, and surely hope to make it there some year ..  I understand they all loaded for bear , nad ready to go out there

and btw  are you one of the Vendors ??

if ya see Billy Bones, give a kiss on the forehead for me.. He's the father of Bill, from Bone Daddys   last years winner


----------

